# "Mart"



## marinaio (May 5, 2015)

Obviously I have too much time on my hands but I was wondering if the term "Mart" presents a bad image.  Back when we had S.S.Kresge, Woolworth's and Ben Franklin stores (all discount variety stores) they were regarded as good places to shop.  Now we have WalMart and K-Mart (also discount variety stores) that are despised by many.  Is it the name?   

Maybe it would it have been better to be called Walton's or retain the Kresge name.  How about MacyMart, think that would fly?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2015)

It never presented a bad image to me, I just considered mart as short for market I guess.  I don't despise Walmart or Kmart, I shop at Walmart quite often.  Woolworths brings back good memories, but they didn't carry nearly all the items that Walmart does.


----------



## Louis (May 5, 2015)

I wouldn't know, I buy all my clothes at KM Art.  

But seriously, yes, "Mart" does give off a certain negative vibe.


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Mart doesn't have a negative connotation with me. If I wore clothes, I might consider buying them at k Mart, although I am unsure if they exist here in Canuckistan. Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

You don't wear clothes?  :what1:


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

QS I am a mermaid, we don't wear anything but long hair. Mine is hip length, so very modest. Lol.nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2015)

There's always Smart Mart!


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

I enjoy shopping at the Walmart store here and also online, with free delivery.  Their selection, products and customer service are very good. I have no problem with the name.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

Shalimar, I like you better when you wear your hair up.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

I should NOT enjoy Walmart...  as it goes against my sociological beliefs... but I do..  unfortunately.


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

Shali, poor sad bare little mermaid, no hipster jeans? no off the shoulder t-shirts or tank tops?  Say it ain't so.


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Hey, Cookie, I have iridescent, multicolored scales. I could wear tops I suppose, but I think metallic body paint would be prettier. Jeans, just don't have the legs for them. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Jim, you are a very naughty man! Lol.


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hey, Cookie, I have iridescent, multicolored scales. I could wear tops I suppose, but I think metallic body paint would be prettier. Jeans, just don't have the legs for them. Lol.



Oops, sorry, forgot.... but this is going to sound like a dumb question --- how do you rollerblade or do tai chi with no legs, or is it called  'TAIL CHI'?  LOL -- just pulling your leg, ooops, no.... tail )...... layful:nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Cookie, don't tell anyone, but I have state of the art prosthetics, made in Atlantis. Completely lifelike. Operated my mind control, something all sirens of the sea do exceedingly well. Tailchi, very witty Cookie


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

ha ha ha ha ahahahahahahahahahahahah....choke choke......cough choke.....hahahahahah   (10 points for you)


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Thenk yew, Cookie!


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

No, thenkYEW....Shali.....thenkyew very much....


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Cookie, you realise, we are certifiable Canucks! Oops, bad mermaid and her twisted minion have high jacked this thread. Mea culpa.


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

eeeewwwooooo neeeeewwwwwooooooooooo, not that .............. gotta run.......nthego:


----------



## marinaio (May 5, 2015)

Fish Tails aside, it's encouraging to hear most of you aren't WallyWorld haters.  My philosophy is to buy what I need at the best price; the retail philosophy in general is to sell me what I need at the highest possible price.  Walmart, K-Mart and Target suit me just fine.


----------



## ndynt (May 5, 2015)

Gone are the days when I could shop where I wanted....Wal-Mart is the closest....with parking spaces nearest to the doors.  So that is where I shop.


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2015)

Being an aristocrat, I do my shopping at  JaCues  Pennae.


----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Being an aristocrat, I do my shopping at  JaCues  Pennae.


I agree John, I have been known to grace the doors of Tar-zhay.


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2015)

Oh yes, Targèt, that French outfit.  They've got some great cargo shorts.


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

Target Canada is bust and moving out, and none too soon.  It really failed to live up to big hype. Too expensive, barely any stock.


----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Target Canada is bust and moving out, and none too soon.  It really failed to live up to big hype. Too expensive, barely any stock.


...short on cargo?


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

No cargo LOL  - shorts or shirts.... Apparently the shelves were empty.  Shoppers not happy campers.


----------

